# Adjust instrument lights on a 2020 Tiguan?



## larryblair (Aug 13, 2018)

I cannot figure out how to turn down the instrument lights on our 2020 Tiguan S. The owners manual (possibly the worst I've ever seen) is very cryptic and seems to indicate that the only way to adjust the instrument lights is through the menu system. This makes no sense, since you would not be able to adjust the lights while driving. How do I do this?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed you do adjust them through the menu on the display. Most people follow a “set it and forget it” routine with the brightness settings. The display and gauge cluster brightness does adjust based on the headlight status as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

larryblair said:


> I cannot figure out how to turn down the instrument lights on our 2020 Tiguan S. The owners manual (possibly the worst I've ever seen) is very cryptic and seems to indicate that the only way to adjust the instrument lights is through the menu system. This makes no sense, since you would not be able to adjust the lights while driving. How do I do this?


So, based on the dash cluster and light switch you see in your vehicle, what would you expect for a brightness adjustment?

With my 2016 R, probably adjusted once since I brought it home. What would cause you to adjust more often than once?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

larryblair said:


> I cannot figure out how to turn down the instrument lights on our 2020 Tiguan S. The owners manual (possibly the worst I've ever seen) is very cryptic and seems to indicate that the only way to adjust the instrument lights is through the menu system. This makes no sense, since you would not be able to adjust the lights while driving. How do I do this?


You found it.

Anecdotally, I find even the lowest brightness setting too bright and just leave it there. The instrument lighting is one of the settings stored in the profiles so you could set a separate profile with an alternate level.

For overall functionalty I'd suggest you look through the posts on OBD11 and VagCom and enable menu access while the vehicle is in motion, some of the things VW locks you out of are nonsensical to me.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

gerardrjj said:


> Anecdotally, I find even the lowest brightness setting too bright and just leave it there.


Glad I'm not the only one. At night, on the digital cockpit version, the current lowest setting needs to be the new mid-point setting in my opinion.

I've been meaning to take a look at VCDS to see if there are any lighting channel maps to adjust, similar to what was discovered on the analog dials on past generations/vehicles.


----------

